# Statue's Universal Alg Trainer



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2010)

I know, even from the title, you're tingling with excitement.

Sure, we've all seen PLL, OLL, and general LL trainers, but this is something else. In this, you choose what and when to scramble, and can use your own algs, with different stage masks.

On default, PLL is set into place but if and when you put algs into the little text field at the bottom, an alg on each line, magic happens.

Just click in the box, then out, and voila, PLL is in the gogo.

Right now, you can not put algs in with spaces or parentheses, etc. That will be fixed, blah blah blah.
Also, yeah, better color scheme choosing will be put in soon enough.
Soon-ish, expect a 'complete' table of stuff on the separate page (you'll see it) with most cases/sets people practice. Then, expect averages. Then, expect logs?

This was hax'd out of Boz's old OLL trainer, but I've done so much simplification, taking out stuff I didn't want, and adding that he probably wouldn't even recognize most things. 

Right now, it's uploaded on my dropbox, but I'll find a decent home for it eventually.
Also, I know. I probably really suck at Javascript/HTML, and thus the code is probably really inefficient. At this point, "oh well."

Linky.
Reference page.

I hope you guys enjoy it - I know I already am. 

-Statue.

Edit: This came up:
[5:37:14 PM] waffle=ijm: CMLL stirr needs to put in manually
As does everything else, for now. Those options are just for "staging." (deciding what stickers are to be shown)

K, so this has CMLL, ZBLL, LL, COLL, PLL, OLL, and some F2L all in the reference page.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 13, 2010)

[5:37:29 PM] Stachu Korick: everything is manual, rly. For now. Those options are just staging options.
[5:37:43 PM] Waffle ワッフル: er
[5:37:49 PM] Waffle ワッフル: when input
[5:37:54 PM] Stachu Korick: ?
[5:37:55 PM] Waffle ワッフル: sitrr display CLS cases
[5:38:30 PM] Stachu Korick: click in and out of box


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2010)

<DanCohen> u should uh add spacebar support
<statue> DanCohen: I will
<statue> it's just kinda hax version now
<statue> DanCohen: actually, at least in ff, you can just click, then use space
<statue> but ya, I know other browsers you can't


----------



## Meep (Jul 14, 2010)

It needs skewb support ):


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2010)

Meep said:


> It needs skewb support ):


talk to Conrad about skewb visualcube support


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 14, 2010)

Meep said:


> It needs skewb support ):




So does WCA!

Anyway, I like this. Might play with it tomorrow if I get bored.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 14, 2010)

4LLL pleasee


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 14, 2010)

I liek. Will actually start ZBLL now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> 4LLL pleasee


?
Erm, you already can. (EOLL, COLL, EPLL, CPLL)



ThatGuy said:


> I liek. Will actually start ZBLL now.



Yay. Have fun.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 14, 2010)

This is awesome!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 15, 2010)

I sent stachu all the LL, ZBLL, COLL, CMLL, OLL, and F2L cases. Expect them to be up soon


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

spdcbr said:


> This is awesome!


Thanks.



waffle=ijm said:


> I sent stachu all the LL, ZBLL, COLL, CMLL, OLL, and F2L cases. Expect them to be up soon


Oh. Yeah, I guess I should get on that now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

K, so this has CMLL, ZBLL, LL, COLL, PLL, OLL, and some F2L all in the reference page.

I'll make it so it auto-links to these sets when you change masking options, if wanted, tomorrow.


----------

